# Shengshou Square-1



## brandbest1 (Aug 30, 2015)

http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=360

Huh. Interesting.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow. Cool, might get this considering how cheap it's gonna be.


----------



## Berd (Aug 30, 2015)

Ah brilliant, surely the major companies will make them now!


----------



## DanielTuttle (Aug 30, 2015)

The price alone makes me wanna start square 1.


----------



## Lid (Aug 30, 2015)

Doesn't look like anything special looking at the only image. Just a "standard" Sq-1.

But who knows, plus FanXin & QiYi Sq1's are coming soon also.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 31, 2015)

I was very excited until I seen the images, doesn't look like it will be interesting at all. I really wish the other new sq-1's would come out faster, but only if they're really good.


----------



## TraciAG (Aug 31, 2015)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I was very excited until I seen the images, doesn't look like it will be interesting at all. I really wish the other new sq-1's would come out faster, but only if they're really good.



Yeah but for $5 it's an awesome price for people just wanting to try out SQ-1. Expectations aren't really huge for SS anyway (although I _do_ know that there are multiple SQ-1s coming out in the near future.)


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 31, 2015)

TraciAG said:


> Yeah but for $5 it's an awesome price for people just wanting to try out SQ-1



Absolutely, but I'm not one of those people . Also, might be like the SS mega, which is really good after modding. Either way, I'm not going to buy it right away.


----------



## willtri4 (Aug 31, 2015)

First square-1 since the Calvin's over 2.5 years ago. About time. I'm excited. All of these new square-1s announced, and finally one of them is actually released!


----------



## Forcefulness (Aug 31, 2015)

Already sold out on Champions Cube store, I hope this thing is goood


----------



## Z0chary (Aug 31, 2015)

I hope the cubicle.us gets this soon! Hopefully it turns well.


----------



## Forcefulness (Sep 2, 2015)

Z0chary said:


> I hope the cubicle.us gets this soon! Hopefully it turns well.



The Cubicle will be stocking it next monday


----------



## Z0chary (Sep 2, 2015)

Forcefulness said:


> The Cubicle will be stocking it next monday



Do you know if they will have it for preorder? I would most definitely purchase it (especially at $5).


----------



## Sam N (Sep 3, 2015)

I can't seem to find any images for it other than the picture of the cube. If anyone has a link to mechanism pictures, that would be great. I'm hoping it's not the standard mechanism, since that doesn't really add a whole lot to the puzzle in terms of improvement. If it's anything like the "dream square-1" mechanism, I''ll be looking forward to it. In the mean time, I'll wait and see what others have to say before buying.


----------



## Eme (Sep 3, 2015)

It seems like Zcube has published a lot of pictures of said puzzle: http://zcube.hk/SO-SQ-1


----------



## Z0chary (Sep 4, 2015)

From the cubicle.us

"Coming soon... ShengShou Square-1 and even more new products and stickers!"

They also hinted that there would be a sale this weekend on facebook (on the post about their premium service). Really excited for this weekend.


----------



## Tacito (Sep 4, 2015)

Is that website legit? Never used it.
The lack of paypal makes me suspicious.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 4, 2015)

Tacito said:


> Is that website legit? Never used it.
> The lack of paypal makes me suspicious.



You must be new here 

It's so they can sell big cubes. The cubicle is about as trustworthy and reliable as they come. There prices are a bit higher but shipping to the US is really good (I realize that you are not from the US. More of a general review) If anything goes wrong they will figure out what and fix it. They are a great store.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 4, 2015)

Tacito said:


> Is that website legit? Never used it.
> The lack of paypal makes me suspicious.



If there was ever an opinion poll on most popular cube stores, I reckon thecubicle.us would probably be in the top 3.


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 4, 2015)

It's a Cubetwist.


----------



## Z0chary (Sep 4, 2015)

willtri4 said:


> It's a Cubetwist.



Do you have a source? And is it updated or is it the same mech?


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 4, 2015)

Z0chary said:


> Do you have a source? And is it updated or is it the same mech?



The mechanism looks identical to my Cubetwist. Maybe a coincidence, but the Cubetwist cones with Shengshou shades and just has a Shengshou-ish feel. When I first got the Cubetwist, I thought maybe Shengshou owned Cubetwist. If you gave me a Cubetwist and told me it was Shengshou, I would believe you.


----------



## Z0chary (Sep 4, 2015)

Do you have a link to the mechanism? All of the pictures on championcubestore don't show the mech.


----------



## Lid (Sep 4, 2015)

Z0chary said:


> Do you have a link to the mechanism? All of the pictures on championcubestore don't show the mech.



Zcube got pictures - http://zcube.hk/SO-SQ-1

And yes it's totally looks like a Cubetwist.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 4, 2015)

If it is a CubeTwist, $5 isn't worth the amount of aggravation you're gonna get from those pops.


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 4, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> If it is a CubeTwist, $5 isn't worth the amount of aggravation you're gonna get from those pops.



I disagree, honestly - my main is a Cubetwist. The trick is removing the springs, which removes the cornercutting (definitely not a good thing) but makes the entire puzzle much faster and quite literally impossible to pop.

But it'd be really cool to see some mechanism that both allows cornercutting and prevents popping.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 9, 2015)

Tacito said:


> Is that website legit? Never used it.
> The lack of paypal makes me suspicious.



TheCubicle is as legit as it gets. the reason there isn't a paypal is because V-cubes 

also I'd like Shengshou to release a cubic 11x11


----------



## willtri4 (Sep 9, 2015)

Out on the Cubicle: http://thecubicle.us/shengshou-square-p-5088.html


----------

